# Compaq Presario CQ57 will not connect to wifi



## Vemonstrocity (Dec 30, 2012)

I have just gotten a brand new Windows 7 computer, which worked perfectly the first day. I turn it on a few days later and it won't detect _any_ networks, not even my home network. Any ideas


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you have a spare computer at hand that can detect networks?


----------



## Vemonstrocity (Dec 30, 2012)

No, I do not. This is my first computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it's a laptop is the wireless switched on?

Your router probably has a LED showing the status of the wireless network. Does it appear to be working?


----------



## Vemonstrocity (Dec 30, 2012)

The router is working. I'm trying to turn on the wireless on the computer, but all it says is "WLAN: Disabled" or "WLAN: Off".


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

check the sides of your computer for a wireless enable switch,check the front aswell,if there isnt one,there should be one somewhere on the function keys.see if you can find it


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Or a button or pressure switch above the keyboard.


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

If this still hasnt solved the issue you could try this

1-Turn off your router,then unplug it,put in a ethernet cable in the socket on the router and connect it to the computer,giving it a direct connect,get on your computers manufacture site and update the wireless network adapter,it might be outdated,corrupt or most likely,just uninstalled.


----------

